# My new boy



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Everyone is getting a new puppy for Christmas! How wonderful.....it makes me want one, too! :act-up:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny wants one too! (kidding)


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Very cute! What's his name? I agree that the forum has puppy-fever lately. That fever is so contagious!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww, how cute! As much trouble as it was to housebreak Gigi, I sure do miss her puppy days.

Have fun!


----------



## september79 (Nov 30, 2011)

His name is Buster!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

What a fluffy pup! How cute. I love the name.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Too cute ! The creams are my favorites. I was walking Carley today, and this older man came running up ....he said, "I have been here everyday for 2 weeks looking you! I can't get that poodle off my mind and want to get my wife one for Christmas!" He wanted to know where she came from ect. I told him he is about to become the husband of the year!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He is just beautiful!


----------

